

Please review my startup and website design - masti2100
https://www.blackcallingcard.com/home.jsp

======
minalecs
I find the message and the service don't match. I don't see what life being
short has to do with a picture of a yacht or a women drinking wine, or even
what your service has to do with living luxuriously.

While I think your service is useful in many ways, but it took me awhile to
figure out what your service actually is.. you're wasting the space above the
fold on pictures that aren't even relevant. You should focus the merits of
your service. To me it seems more like a joke or a scam. Just my opinion.

~~~
masti2100
ok point well taken....high level concept was to send a message that Life is
short so use the best calling card. We tried to keep that consistent
throughout with the videos and messages on all other pages and so on.

~~~
entangld
to be honest I kinda like that.

Life is short, so use the best calling card. -> then explain why it's the
best.

1\. Record your calls, etc...

------
entangld
Life is Short. Record Your Calls.

I wish you would slow the pictures way down and have them fade into each
other. They are all pictures of relaxation but the flipping is a little hectic

~~~
masti2100
Thanks....will take care of it

